# [W]Various items for conversions [H]Paypal, various SM bits and Necron bits (UK)



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi I'm looking for the following bits for some conversions, I need the High Elves Mage staff top that looks like a crystal, the bell and brasier from the Corpse Cart, the hour glass and staff top that is a semi circle with the large ball in the centre and the 3 smaller balls surrounding and then the final bits I need are the pilot seats from the necron command/ annihilation barge

I have loads of necron and space marine bits so ask me if you are looking for anything in particular and failing that I have paypal


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Do you have any thunder hammers? I have none of what you want, but I have money?


----------

